# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review – Dodo Juice - Taint it Black 30ml - black tyre and t



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

[BDetailingworld Review - Dodo Juice - Taint it Black 30ml - black tyre and trim wax[/B]

*Introduction*

Thanks Dom & Dodo for sending over*Taint it Black*for review. Never used a tinted wax before or one specifically used for trims so was very excited to get going on this one.

Dodo say about themselves "We've been making small batch car care products since 2007, to our own bespoke recipes.
We helped create the detailing scene that exists today, and battled the BS in the industry since our first day open.
If you've ever applied a product with a foam finger mitt, washed a car with a long pile washmitt, thought about home brewing your own wax or been to Waxstock, well, hey, that was a little bit of us."

For more info visit https://dodojuice.net/pages/about-us

*The Product*

The wax came in a little box with Taint It Black on, but it was a generic box so the instructions on the side were not completely relevant which I thought was a little odd, a little research on that did the job. 
The wax tub is a clear plastic tub so you can see the wax inside, lid is black plastic with a product sticker on. The sticker is really ill fitting though and over hangs the lid, doesn't stick down and catches on things.
There is no particular scent to the wax.


























Dodo say about the wax:

*" Years ago, we created Tyromania, a natural look*tyre dressing that*lasted far longer than traditional tyre dressings. But it had a matt/natural look so never had the success it deserved.
Then we discovered that it's nothing short of amazing on external trim. In fact, it's so good we shut down the label printer mid-reel and renamed it Taint it Black."**

Read more at https://dodojuice.net/products/tain...d-trim-wax-helps-restore-finish-on-faded-trim

*The Method*

The car being tested on is a 2014 Seat Ibiza which has a lot of black trim on, seemingly it was in decent condition and not hugely faded so I was sceptical before use that the car would really benefit from it.

I started on the door pillars










Giving them a brush clean with APC and a 1" brush and then dry off with a plush MF.










I then applied a small amount of the wax to an old MF as Dodo suggest that it will stain and any MF used will be forever stained after use.










The 50/50 shows a clear difference with the wax being used.










The after picture shows how rich and deep the colour is.


















A little spritz with some clean water shows the level of immediate beading, and as expected with a wax its lovely.


















Next up the same process on the wing mirror caps. After I saw how good the wax worked on the pillars I had to try those. Same process again or APC clean, dry, apply wax and buff.


















































I buffed with some white paper towel on one cap just to show how much residue comes off.










Also again immediate beads are great.










Lastly a little triangle section of plastic trim on the rear windows, originally quite grey looking, a 50/50 with wax and then the finish.


































As the wax is tinted, curiosity got the better of me and I felt the need to try it on some paintwork just to see if it made any difference, which as expected it didn't.


















The beading as it stands today, 3 weeks and 400 miles after application with no washing


















**Price*

The website shows the prices at:
£7*for the 30ml tub

https://dodojuice.net/products/tain...d-trim-wax-helps-restore-finish-on-faded-trim

**Would I use it again?*

Yeah it did what it was meant to, black plastic trims do grey really easily and this worked wonders on them.**

*Conclusion*

Don't get me wrong, most people will still want to put a ceramic coat on trims to bring them back to life, but this is a very quick and cost effective answer to faded trims without the potential for error. Just would have been nice if the box was specific to the product and the sticker actually fitted the tub, silly things I know but just diminishes the quality feel given by the wax itself.


*
"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------

